# Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk now.



## seathing (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello, 
My Saanen Doe in kid has started producing milk already but we weren't expecting her to kid for about another month? Is this normal and if so, is it OK to use the milk?
I have been milking her this week, she's producing about 1-2 litres a day.
She is about 2.5yrs old, this is the second time she had has kid but last time I didn't own her. She was dry when I bought her about 2 months ago.
She has been producing milk for the past week.
She seems fine apart from that.

We could have the expected date incorrect??

Thanks


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

You should stop milking her right away. They're supposed to "bag up" or begin producing milk prior to kidding, and sometimes does do start to bag up a month before kidding. The first milk the mother produces is actually colostrum, which the kids absolutely[/i] need. If you continue to milk her, the newborns won't get colostrum and may have health problems.

If you have saved any of the milk you've been getting, you should freeze it in case there's an issue and you need milk on hand for the kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

bagging up before kidding is normal to start a month before

why did you start milking her? I wouldnt do this as you may take that precious colostrum that the kids need.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

Stop Milking!!

freeze any you ave left for the kids..you don't milk a doe until a few days AFTER they kid..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

I agree with Katrina save the colostrum for the kids just in case...

Oh my... :shocked: ....I also agree to ....stop milking her......and it is very normal for them to start bagging up..... 1 to 1 and a half months prior.....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

^^^Yep yep yep...you need to stop milking her right away.


----------



## seathing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

Oh dear, wish I'd starting posing on here earlier.. Thanks for the replies tho.
Well, she started 'bagging up' about 2 weeks ago, her udders 'dropped' and began to fill. By 7 days ago her udder was huge and she seemed to be struggling. In the book I have 'Goats- A Guide to management' by Ross it says that 7 days prior or more to kidding the udder will fill and it may be 'best to take some of the milk to relieve the pressure. Do not milk her dry tho'.
That's why I started to milk her, we were also worried that she may have a infection (Mastitis) due to the size of her udder (she's been milked 4 times in the past week, never dry).

Interesting that your post say they bag up so early- 1- 1.5 months prior...

OK, so I'll stop milking her now and fingers crossed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*



> A Guide to management' by Ross it says that 7 days prior or more to kidding the udder will fill and it may be 'best to take some of the milk to relieve the pressure. Do not milk her dry tho'.


 I am sorry but... I never ever heard of such a thing before..  ..I have been in goats for years...and you leave them alone... until they drop those kiddo's.... :scratch: 
If your doe is getting really big.... it may mean.... she is carrying alot of kids or is a very good milker....her body is preparing for her babies.... let nature take it's course .... even if ...she may look uncomfy.... Glad you asked us here on TGS..... :grouphug: 
Size of udder doesn't indicate mastitis....if it is hot to the touch...is discolored or feels quite hard...that is .when...you should be worried about mastitis....I would throw out that book....or put it away.... as it sounds like... it is giving you wrong idea's and it is very concerning to me....... please...if you have any questions... ask us....we will be happy to help... :hug:



> Interesting that your post say they bag up so early- 1- 1.5 months prior...


 yes ...if your doe started filling 2 weeks ago....then....your doe.... can have 1 month to 2 weeks to go .... :hug:



> I have been milking her this week, she's producing about 1-2 litres a day.


 If you milked out that much....hopefully you froze it as it will have the colostrum for the babies.....you may of milked out the good colostrum.... you may want to see if you can get some from another breeder or buy some supplement colostrum to give them once they are born...don't rely on momma's colostrum...as we don't know.. if she has any left for her kids...  :hug:

Don't feel bad ...as we all have to learn....and that is what ...we are here for... :hug:


----------



## seathing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

Thanks again. That book is going straight back to the Library then! 
It's mis leading in that it says '7 days or more' which suggests that it's 7-10 days to me!

I've obviously got a lot to learn.. This forum will be a great help..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

No problem......we are here for you... anytime.... :hug:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

My doe did that too - started leaking and dripping 2 weeks before she kidded. I just left her alone and she stopped about 3 days before she kidded. I guess her body figured out she needed to plug up before babies came.... *shrug*


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

Oh forgot to add... Milking WILL release hormones that can induce labor. If you are a mom that has breastfed you can attest to the uterus contractions that happen... sorry for any TMI!

My second doe went into early labor 45 mins after the first had her babies... And she wasn't due for another week, and I'm pretty sure it was because the babies were sucking on her udder too - they were latching onto both mamas lol... Kids were small but survived. Whew.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*



> Oh forgot to add... Milking WILL release hormones that can induce labor.


 great point...

Also ..if you get or have frozen colostrum.....and it is time to give it to the kids...that a just born.... don't put it in the microwave to thaw it.... it kills the good enzymes.....you can use regular warm tap water....no more than 98 degree's ...... with the bag you have it in.....just let it float...recheck the temp... if it isn't thawed ... hopefully there will be no holes in the bag........ make sure... it isn't to cold when you give it to the babies.... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

By the way ...when you did milk the colostrum/milk out....how did it look? Did it have any blood ....clumps....strings...look off...at all or did it look normal?


----------



## seathing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

No, it looked like normal milk. No thicker than normal cows milk, not stringy and white.
I read that colostrum is thicker and more yellowey, may be this hadn't developed yet?


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

I'm going to be the dissenting voice here. I would milk her to prevent mastitis. She will produce colostrum starting a day or two prior to kidding and not before.


----------



## seathing (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Saanen in Kid, not due for a month but producing milk no*

Very interesting, this is what the previous owners have told me. They insist that the mum only produces Colostrum around the birth of the babies.


----------

